# How to open Thai bank account from Australia



## jodunn52

I am planning on living in Thailand on a retirement visa. One requirement is to open a bank account with a certain amount of money before you can apply for the visa. How do you do this if you are in Australia? if you need it before you apply for a visa but can get over there because you dont have the visa?


----------



## masonlay70

To open a bank account in Thailand from Australia, you can try contacting a Thai bank with a presence in Australia, such as Bangkok Bank or Siam Commercial Bank. These banks may be able to assist you in opening a bank account in Thailand from abroad. Alternatively, you could try contacting a Thai embassy or consulate in Australia for more information on how to open a bank account in Thailand from Australia.
Keep in mind that the process for opening a bank account in Thailand may vary depending on the bank and the type of account you wish to open. You may be required to provide documentation such as proof of identification, proof of address, and proof of income, as well as meet certain eligibility criteria. It may also be necessary to visit Thailand in person to complete the account opening process.
If you are unable to open a bank account in Thailand before applying for a retirement visa, you may need to find another way to meet the requirement of having a certain amount of money in a Thai bank account. This could include transferring funds from an existing bank account to a Thai bank account, or finding a way to deposit the required funds into a Thai bank account after you arrive in the country.


----------

